# Combobox mit 2 Spalten aus MySql Tabelle



## schnibli (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit eine Combobox mit 2 Spalten einer MySql Tabelle zu füllen.
Aufbau:
Peter      ¦         1
Hansi     ¦          2

Nun soll beim Klick auf Hansi die "2" in einen String gesetzt werden. 

Ist dies möglich?


----------



## stg (12. Mai 2015)

Kannst du Daten aus einer Datenbank abfragen?
Kannst du eine Combobox mit beliebigen Werten füllen?
Kannst du die Daten, die aus deiner Combobox kommen entsprechend weiterverarbeiten?

Bis du nun in der Lage alles geeignet zu kombinieren?


----------

